# IPS-Panel   ...aber welches ??



## DocErle (15. November 2011)

*Hallöchen erstmal an alle*, 


_mmhh... wie fang ich am besten an _
_also meine kenntniss in sachen PC-hardware sind echt nicht auf Aktuellem Stand, daher SORRY wenn ich bissel großen beitrag hier gleich zum Start Post, _
_...möcht euch aber sooo viel INFO' wie möglich geben_



*OK*
...im mom. steht noch ein Samasung SyncMaster 226BW vor mir, dies soll sich aber in naher Zukunft ändern
d.h. es muß aber nicht gleich die kommende Woche ein neuer Monitor her.


Aber ich denke, das es an der Zeit ist, diesem alten 22" Monitor ade zu sagen. Vor allem denke ich, das es für mein System eine Beleidigung ist, ein Bild auf diesen SyncMaster.226BW zu zaubern. 

________________________________________
Board: ASUS Rampage II Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7-960
Speicher: 6GB -- *Corsair XMS3 Dominator (TR3X6G1600C7D)*
*Sound: *Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB
________________________________________


Wie schon oben gesagt bin ich echt nicht mehr auf dem Neusten Stand,... 
mir ist nur bekannt das IPS-Panel wohl das bessere Bild ist und daher halt auch mehr kostet.
Und selbst hier weiß ich nicht ob es noch besseres gibt !?
(hab schon e-IPS u. anders gelesen)


Dann könnt ich mir vorstellen, das es sicher Vorteile hat, wenn ich über HDMI anschließe, oder !?

Aber ich möcht bitte auf billigen "Plastik-Sound" aus den Monitor Boxen verzichten,... bei meiner Soundkarte. Also die Monitor Speaker sollten bitte ausschaltbar sein. Oder überträgt das HDMI am PC keinen Sound !? 
Sprich; ich hab gute Boxen bzw. Kopfhörer und möchte weiterhin darüber hören! 

Natürlich würd ich ein 1.4a Kabel nutzen, ...bin aber nicht auf 3d-gamen aus.
Wobei 3d-spielen sicher extrem Spaß macht, könnt ich mir vorstellen 




*Was will ich machen:*
Ich arbeite hin und wieder mit Word, Excel, ...schau/sortiere mir Fotos über Adobe Lightroom an...
natürlich Surfe ich auch durchs i-Net... _(youtube/Foren/usw.)_

Überwiegend spiele ich aber am PC... zurzeit viel BF3, ab und zu Anno-1404 
--Titel die ich mir evtl. zulegen werde: Diablo3, GW3, BF4 


Und hin und wieder schau im mal ne Blue-Ray (Film) ...ist aber echt selten, dafür hab ich im Wohnzimmer ein großes LED-TV.


*Budget: *
Ich sag mal soo für gutes Bild bzw. Technik gebe ich auch gerne auch gutes Geld aus. 
Ich meine man sitz (fast) jeden Tag mehrere Stunden davor, und ich gehör zu den Menschen, die nur 2 Augen haben,... und die möcht ich mir durch "geflimmer" , weil am falschen Ende gespart nicht kaputt machen! 
Ich brauch aber keinen vergoldeten Monitorfuß, Wassergekühlter Bildschirm... oder irgend welches "Moder Gedöns" _(leucht/blick/usw.)_ am Monitor, was eh nie einer von euch sehen würde.

Ich sag mal soo 500€ ink. *+* sind ok, wenn es sich lohnt (_natürlich spar ich auch gerne Geld ein_).




*Monitor Größe:*
Tja Leutz, da seit ihr jetzt gefragt !! 

Weil ich echt keinen Plan habe ob nun 16:9 oder 16:10 oder...ob 23",24",27"
Ich kann dazu sagen das ich etwa 70-80cm Augenabstand zum Monitor habe.
Auf Neigung u. höhen Verstellung kann ich verzichten, weil das könnt ich am PC-Tisch einstellen, das meine Augen auf der Mitte vom Monitor "liegen".

Wie auch schon gesagt; ich arbeiten öfters div. Office dinge ab  ...Spiele aber denoch überwiegend am PC.


Und im mom. hab ich halt 1680x1050 ...mehr kann ja dieser 22" nicht.



*Welches Panel: *
Tja, ich glaub die Antowrt gab ich mir schon selbst, oder ???
Ich bin echt offen für Vorschläge.



*Schußwort:*
Ich möchte halt gerne nach Möglichkeit, bissel in die Zukunft investieren, d.h. nicht in 1.Jahr vor nem Alten-schinken sitzen.
Denn mein noch Monitor ist noch voll funktionfähig und war seiner Zeit, auch ein TOP-Monitor.

*PS.*ich hab ogar ein Model im AUGE  ...möchte aber an dieser Stelle noch nix dazu sagen, ...um mal Neutrale Antworten zu erhalten.
________________________________________________
VIELEN DANK für EURE Mühe & Zeit 
... der ERLE


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

*AW: ISP-Panel   ...aber welches ??*

Hi und willkommen im Forum! 

Das sind eine Menge Fragen und Infos. Ich versuche alles so einfach wie möglich zu erklären.  



> mir ist nur bekannt das IPS-Panel wohl das bessere Bild ist und daher halt auch mehr kostet.
> Und selbst hier weiß ich nicht ob es noch besseres gibt !?
> (hab schon e-IPS u. anders gelesen)


Der größte Vorteil eines IPS-Panels ist die genauere Farbabstufung und die hohe Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit. 

Bei den Panels kann man leicht mal durcheinander kommen. Hier sind die Unterschieden der verschiedenen IPS-Panels.

S-IPS:
Die Weiterentwicklung Super-IPS hat den Kontrast von IPS-Panels verbessert. Das gleiche gilt für die Reaktionszeit sowie den Blickwinkel. Diese Verbesserungen wurden erzielt, indem die Pixel nun nicht mehr exakt parallel zueinander angeordnet werden, sondern schräg liegen und jeweils in die entgegengesetzten Richtungen zeigen.

AS-IPS: 
Mit diesem speziellen Panel lässt sich ein LC-Display sehr gut steuern. Die große Stärke jedoch ist der Blickwinkel. 
Es gibt fast keine Abnahme der Farbgenauigkeit und des Kontrast-Verhältnis bei großen Winkeln.

A-TW-IPS: 
Ursprünglich ein S-IPS-Panel mit einem zusätzlichen Farbfilter für Weiß (TW=True White). Durch die zusätzliche Filterfolie soll Weiß natürlicher wirken und zugleich soll damit die Farbskala erweitert werden. Diese Technik kommt meist bei teuren Profi-TFTs für den anspruchsvollen Foto- und Grafikbereich zum Einsatz.

H-IPS:
Genauer H-IPS A-TW Pol., also Horizontal IPS with Advanced True White Polarizer. Verfügt wie A-TW-IPS über einen zusätzlichen Farbfilter für Weiß und kommt ebenfalls überwiegend für professionelle TFT-Bildschirme zum Einsatz.

E-IPS:
Noch größerer Blickwinkel und schnellere Reaktionszeiten. Erhöhte Lichtdurchlässigkeit, dafür aber eine billigere Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

AH-IPS:
Verbesserte Farbtreue, erhöhte Auflösung, größere Lichtdurchlässigkeit. Dadurch resultiert ein geringerer Stromverbrauch.
AH-IPS ist im Cosumer-Bereich die Spitze der Panel-Evolution. Die Technik ist ganz neu, und muss erstmal umgesetzt werden. 




> Dann könnt ich mir vorstellen, das es sicher Vorteile hat, wenn ich über HDMI anschließe, oder !?


Nicht wirklich. Die größte Unterschied zwischen DVI und HDMI ist die zusätzliche Soundübertragung bei HDMI. Bildtechnisch ändert sich nichts. 




> Wobei 3d-spielen sicher extrem Spaß macht, könnt ich mir vorstellen


Schlecht ist es nicht. Man braucht dafür folgendes:

- 120Hz Monitor
- Nvidia 3D-Vision 2 Kit
- Eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte vom Schlag einer GTX570/580 oder SLI. (Je nach Spiel)

Dazu sollte man sagen, das durch den 3D-Effekt die Frame-Anzahl quasi halbiert wird. Muss also jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er sowas haben will. Von den zusätzliche Kosten mal ganz abgesehen. 




> Ich arbeite hin und wieder mit Word, Excel, ...schau/sortiere mir Fotos über Adobe Lightroom an...
> natürlich Surfe ich auch durchs i-Net... _(youtube/Foren/usw.)_
> 
> Überwiegend spiele ich aber am PC... zurzeit viel BF3, ab und zu Anno-1404
> --Titel die ich mir evtl. zulegen werde: Diablo3, GW3, BF4


Quasi ein 50:50 User. Ich würde hier einen IPS-Monitor empfehlen. 
Je nach Wunschformat (16:9 oder 16:10) natürlich. 24" sollten hier völlig reichen. 

23-24" Monitore: 

16:10
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

16:9
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

120Hz (3D-Ready): 
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


27"-Monitore:

16:9
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hazro HZ27WB, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

120Hz:
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

So, das wärs dann erstmal gewesen.  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Xyanox (16. November 2011)

*AW: ISP-Panel   ...aber welches ??*

Hier nochmal ne alternative mit IPS:

EIZO: EV2335W - 23 Zoll | Business-Widescreen

EIZO: FS2332 - 23 Zoll | FORIS


----------



## DocErle (16. November 2011)

*AW: ISP-Panel   ...aber welches ??*

*@Pain:* kannst Du bitte das Beitrags Tema korrigieren (in IPS-Panel) oder zumindest an einen Admin weiterleiten, ich selbst habs Gestern (22:57h) versucht, kann aber meinen Tipfehler nicht ändern !?

_Back to Topic_
Danke Pain für willkommens-Gruß & die tolle Aufklärung in sachen IPS (wußte nicht das es da soooo viel von gibt)
...und auch dir Xyanox, dankeschön.
*bin halt nicht mehr der jüngste,... aber denoch großer PC-Gamer daher vieleicht bissel viel Fragen bzw. Text (möcht halt einfach das ihr mich richtig versteht) 

Noch etwas vorneweg; *es muß nicht unbedingt IPS-Panel sein*,... ich hab auch schon was von LED monitoren gehört.
Ich möcht einfach halt schon ein TOP Gerät ...das ein TOP Bild hat, ...beim Spielen.
Bin aber nicht im Bilde, was es für Techniken gibt auf dem Markt. Und das des bissel mehr kost, ist mir aber klar.
Wenn zb. im Dezember ein Spitzen Gerät erwartet wird... dan wart iach auch gerne auf das Gerät.
(nur bis 01.2012 möcht ich diesen alten 22" in der Tonne sehen und meine Aungem mit was neues beglücken)
_______________________________



> Nicht wirklich. Die größte Unterschied zwischen DVI und HDMI ist die zusätzliche Soundübertragung bei HDMI. Bildtechnisch ändert sich nichts.


 


ist also in meinem Fall völlig zu vernachlässigen. Aber wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte über HDMI Anschluß, dann sollt ich hier den Vorrang geben und per HDMI anschließen, ...ist das so richtig !?
_________________
*Tema: 3d-spielen*


> Schlecht ist es nicht. Man braucht dafür folgendes:
> 
> - 120Hz Monitor
> - Nvidia 3D-Vision 2 Kit
> - Eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte vom Schlag einer GTX570/580 oder SLI. (Je nach Spiel)


 


...wäre ein Punkt, den ich doch mal gerne sehe bzw. evtl. nutzen würde. 

Weil eine GTX580 hab ich _(kein SLi)_
dieser Nvidia 3D-Vision 2 Kit bitte mal hier LINKen (ich hab was für ca. 120€ gefunden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das der richtige ist!?)
120Hz Monitor ist sicher nicht nur für 3D gut, sondern auch für die Augen und evtl. noch mehr, oder !?
Dazu gleich noch ne Frage: Man kann aber jeder Zeit ohne Großen umbau oder gar neustart zwischen 3D und 2D hin und her schalten ??? 
Beispiel: Also ich wäre in WORD fertig, möcht nun paar Stunden GAMEN, ...einfach Brille auf Spiel starten (evtl. noch ein ON-konpf am KIT) und los gehts in 3D... so stelle ich mir das vor. Und nach dem gamen kurz noch evtl e-mail abrufen, natürlich wieder in 2D.

*@Pain*: da würde ja nur "dein" BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  in Frage kommen,  ...der mir auch gut gefällt.



_______________________________

*Tema: Größe bzw. nutzung*



> Quasi ein 50:50 User. Ich würde hier einen IPS-Monitor empfehlen.
> Je nach Wunschformat (16:9 oder 16:10) natürlich. 24" sollten hier völlig reichen.


 



mhhh, ich würd mich ehr in 71:29 (spielen : sonstiges) einstufen
ich denke auch das mir max. 24" reichen
16:9 oder 16:10 ...mmh da bin ich echt doof und hab keinen Plan von Vor-bzw. Nachteilen
Also wenn Ihr da noch mal TIP's bzw. sagen könnt für welches Format man ehr für was nutz. Oder was so mehr die Zukunft ist...
wäre ich echt dankbar*.*




Wie gesagt zum TV bzw. Filme schauen sitz ich normal im Wohnzimmer, da steht ein großes 52" LED-Gerät.
_______________________________


....soo nun verrate ich auch, was ich mir schon selbst bissel raus gesucht habe.
und zwar diesen Monitor:

Eizo Foris FS2332-BK, 23"


und das wäre zb. Preislich dann soo meine *Schmerzgrenze:*

Eizo FlexScan S2433WFS-BK schwarz, 24"

also hier noch max. soo nen Nividia 3D-kit (für ca. 120€) ...ab da müssen dann meine Augen feucht werden, vor freude am Bild. 

_(ich möcht noch dazu sagen das die fünf Jahre Herstellergarantie (Vor-Ort-Austausch), bei Eizo sicher den Preis hier auch hoch drücken, ...verständlicher weiße)_



_MfG_ ..und schriebt mir bald zurück...

der Erle


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

> *@Pain:* kannst Du bitte das Beitrags Tema korrigieren (in IPS-Panel) oder zumindest an einen Admin weiterleiten, ich selbst habs Gestern (22:57h) versucht, kann aber meinen Tipfehler nicht ändern !?


Den Titel hab ich angepasst.  





> ist also in meinem Fall völlig zu vernachlässigen. Aber wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte über HDMI Anschluß, dann sollt ich hier den Vorrang geben und per HDMI anschließen, ...ist das so richtig !?


Nein... HDMI würde ich nur nutzen, wenn ich auch den Sound mitübertragen will. Ein ganz normales Dual-Link-DVI-Kabel reicht hier völlig aus. Das wird auch meistens gleich bei den Monitoren mitgeliefert. So sparst du dir das Geld für das HDMI-Kabel.  




> dieser Nvidia 3D-Vision 2 Kit bitte mal hier LINKen (ich hab was für ca. 120€ gefunden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das der richtige ist!?)


Hier ist der Link: nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> 120Hz Monitor ist sicher nicht nur für 3D gut, sondern auch für die Augen und evtl. noch mehr, oder !?


Durch die 120Hz wirkt das Bild flüssiger. Auch werden dadurch effektiv Schlieren vermieden die bei schnellen Shootern entstehen können. 




> Dazu gleich noch ne Frage: Man kann aber jeder Zeit ohne Großen umbau oder gar neustart zwischen 3D und 2D hin und her schalten ???





> Beispiel: Also ich wäre in WORD fertig, möcht nun paar Stunden GAMEN, ...einfach Brille auf Spiel starten (evtl. noch ein ON-konpf am KIT) und los gehts in 3D... so stelle ich mir das vor. Und nach dem gamen kurz noch evtl e-mail abrufen, natürlich wieder in 2D.


Jup, das geht ohne Probleme. Neustart ist nicht erforderlich. 





> *@Pain*: da würde ja nur "dein"





> BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland in Frage kommen, ...der mir auch gut gefällt.


Der BenQ ist ein Top-Monitor, und wird nicht umsonst in der ESL verwendet.  Der Vorgänger war der besten 120Hz-Monitor für lange Zeit. 



> 16:9 oder 16:10 ...mmh da bin ich echt doof und hab keinen Plan von Vor-bzw. Nachteilen


Schau am besten hier mal rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/177770-umfrage-welches-format-habt-bevorzugt-ihr-16-9-vs-16-10-a.html


Zu Eizo:

Gamingtauglich ist bei Eizo nur dieser hier:
Eizo Foris FS2332-BK, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Alle anderen Monitore sind für professionelle Bild- und Videobearbeitung gedacht. 





> Noch etwas vorneweg; *es muß nicht unbedingt IPS-Panel sein*,... ich hab auch schon was von LED monitoren gehört.


LED hat nix mit dem Panel direkt zu tun. LED ist nur die Art der Beleuchtung. Und auch hier unterscheidet man zwischen zwei verschiedenen LED-Arten. 



Beim Edge-Prinzip sind einige wenige LEDs an den Seiten des Monitors angebracht und beleuchten von dort aus die gesamte Fläche. Vorteile hiervon sind der geringe Energieverbrauch und eine geringe Gehäusetiefe, allerdings treten oft Probleme bei der Ausleuchtung auf.
Beim Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip (engl. _full array with local dimming_) erleuchten auf der gesamten Bildfläche Leuchtdioden das Bild von hinten. Das Bild kann gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet werden und der Kontrast durch lokales Dimmen einzelner LEDs (derjenigen hinter dunklen Bildbereichen) stark erhöht werden. Durch die große Dioden-Anzahl ist der Stromverbrauch deutlich höher als beim Edge-Prinzip.



> Ich möcht einfach halt schon ein TOP Gerät ...das ein TOP Bild hat, ...beim Spielen.


Das trifft auf die Geräte die ich dir vorgeschlagen habe deffinitiv zu. Die neuen Dell-Monitore sind echt gut geworden. Genau so wie der neue BenQ. Bei den 27" Geräten geht meine Empfehlung zum ASUS.


----------



## Xyanox (17. November 2011)

Villeicht noch zur Ergänzung, da hier auch die Größe 27" im Gespräch ist, überlege dir, ob du weit genug weg bist, hatte mir auch mal einen 27er angesehen und musste Feststellen, dass für mich, auf dem Schreibtisch so bei 24" die Grenze ist.


----------



## DocErle (17. November 2011)

Xyanox schrieb:


> Villeicht noch zur Ergänzung, da hier auch die Größe 27" im Gespräch ist, überlege dir, ob du weit genug weg bist, hatte mir auch mal einen 27er angesehen und musste Feststellen, dass für mich, auf dem Schreibtisch so bei 24" die Grenze ist.



Ja also wie oben schon gesagt,.... hab ich das mit 27" auf EIS gelegt.
Weil wie schon obern erzählt, sitze ich max. 70-80cm weg vom Monitor (Augenabstand -> zur Monitoroberfläche) eh sogar nächer, ...was aber sicherlich auch an meinem alten 22"Monitor liegt.

aber DANKE für deinen TIP 
___________________


*Soooo,*
inzwischen hab ich mich auch durch div. Beiträge gelesen... mußte dabei auch (leider) feststellen, das da einige meiner Fragen schon beantwortet sind (zumindest sehr ähnlich vom Themenfeld).
Daher sorry @ Pain,  das DU zu 10000mal die selben Antworten mir gabst.


Ich dachte echt das HDMI besser wäre, und hab mich daher schon leicht auf Monitore mit HDMI versteift. Aber auch dieser Punkt ist mir nun 100% klar. 
Fazit: Anschluss über DVI   (auch wenn ich das HDMI kabel schon habe)  bzw. ist HDMI nicht ein MUSS  für ein gutes Bild.


___________________


Zu *3D spielen* kann ich sagen, das mir auf der nVidia Seite aufgefallen ist,... das da max. 1.Game ist das ich spielen würde.
(betonung liegt auf; würde & nur EIN Game)
Von daher ist dies auch erstmal auf Eis gelegt. Ok, wenn ich dan 120Hz hätte schönn,... aber da es gibt da wohl einen besser Grund für mich, der für 120Hz spricht !!!

Und zwar;
da ich mehr oder weniger auch sehr gerne Ego-Shooter spiele bzw.  gespielt habe    (zb. UT99,UT2003,UT2004, Doom ,   die ganze BF-Reihen) 
Und da zur Zeit BF3 täglich läuft,... 
tendiere ich immer mehr & mehr zu 120Hz  ...und dieser IPS-gedanke verschwindet immer mehr.

?? oder gibts ein IPS mit 120Hz ??    ...oder ist es da wieder was ganz anderes mit der Herz-zahl (Hz)  ???

_____________________

 
*Stand der Dinge:*
Von daher sieht jetzt im mom. meine Endscheidung wie folgt aus:



Auf den NEUEN   BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) |Geizhals.at Deutschland  warten,  *bzw. auf den TEST vom Gerät  *(dann wirst DU wohl mein neuer Monitor^^)
Er hier Eizo Foris FS2332-BK, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hat ja leider keine 120Hz aber dieser gefällt mir denoch (Technisch) recht gut. Das Ausehen wäre mir im gegensatz vieler anderer User hier im Forum echt egal. Aber einen wirklichen Test von diesem Monitor hab ich bisher noch nicht gefunden. Nur das hier: Neue Version des Eizo Foris FS2332 | PCGH
Er hier Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland hab ich im mom. auf Platz 3. in meiner Rangliste.  Möchte mir aber mal die Tage noch in einem PC-Geschäft, am besten mit einem gleichen Standbild mal den Unterschied zwischen 16:9 und 16:10 ansehen.  Stelle mir das im mom. irgendwie "gezogen" vor, beim/auf 16:10 Monitor   Aber vieleicht gefallen mir ja diese mehr Pixel, ...dann hab ich aber ein PROBLEM,  das zwischen mehr Pixel & 120hz liegt (wenn der BenQ ein Guten Test abliefert).
 
*Eine weitere Frage wäre natürlich auch; ....lohnt es sich wirklich die Mehrkosten für den Eizo (Bildtechnisch) auszugeben 



Grüße ...der Erle


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

> Daher sorry @ Pain, das DU zu 10000mal die selben Antworten mir gabst.


Ist doch kein Problem! 




> ?? oder gibts ein IPS mit 120Hz ?? ...oder ist es da wieder was ganz anderes mit der Herz-zahl (Hz) ???


Nein, leider bis jetzt noch nicht. Ich wart auch schon auf so einen Monitor. 

Von all den genannten würde ich (mit Rücksicht auf deinen Anwendungsbereich) den BenQ wählen. Hier gilt es aber erstmal die Tests abzuwarten. 



> ....lohnt es sich wirklich die Mehrkosten für den Eizo (Bildtechnisch) auszugeben


Nein. Zumindest nicht für deinen Anwendungssektor. Da machen 120Hz durchaus mehr Sinn.


----------



## Budda4130 (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

da der Thread hier schon etwas älter ist, ich aber im Moment genau das gleiche "Problem" habe, wollte ich mich mal hier mit einklinken.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Monitoren.
Was ich mir vorstelle? Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Nein mal im Ernst ich bin auf der Suche nache einen S-IPS Panel.
Was sollte das Panel haben bzw. können?
LED, HDMI am liebsten 21" mit 1920x1200 zur Not auch 1920x1080 (da bei gleicher Auflösung die Lochmaske feiner wird).
Ich hab mich seit Tagen damit schon rumgeschlagen
Bei Prad geschaut. Da ist denn angegeben S-IPS, anderswo liest man dann H-IPS.
Ich steig da nirgends mehr hinter. 
Ich nutze mein PC als Multimedia PC, soll heißen Games, Blue Ray, DVBT, Office, Internet, also halt alles.
Zur Zeit hab ich 3 Gateway FHD 2400, was mich an diesen stört ist die Blickwinkelabhängikeit, mal auf das Bett lümmeln und Film gucken ist da man sofort wieder alles dunkler sieht.
Ich tendiere eigentlich zu den Dell 2408WFP. In der Kurzbeschreibung bei Prad steht das er S-PVA Panel hat. Direkt im Test steht aber S-IPS.
Was stimmt nun? 
Oder habt Ihr noch andere Vorschlage?
Was ist S-PVA?

MfG


----------



## Gast12308 (13. Januar 2013)

Nimm einfach den Eizo FS 2333-BK und gut ist.


----------

